# The Final Walnut Count



## JonLanier (Sep 25, 2021)

This is really more of a Woohoo got-it-done thread. A friend had this Walnut
tree that fell over three years ago. Wanted to know if I would be interested in it.
To come and get it. Took my wife and myself three Saturdays, but we got all of it but
much of the root area. Insects got to it... and a serious swarm of carpenter ants
was not happy at all today.

28 Bowl Blanks
14 Quartersawn blanks of various sizes
A bunch of cut-offs to make blanks for pens or a bit larger

The last picture is some Spalted maple blanks that need roughing out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 25, 2021)

Great save.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 25, 2021)

Congrats! Beautiful pile of Walnut! Be sure to show us some of the things you make with it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 26, 2021)

Happiness is a generous stash of walnut. Be sure to seal it up as it will check while drying. Turning it green is way fun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 26, 2021)

Awesome! I love seeing a pile like that and look forward to seeing the finished products that come from it all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice! Lots of turning and barter material there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 26, 2021)

That's a great stash! Black Walnut is among my favorite woods. 

As a bonus, save all your chips, chunks & shavings in buckets or paper grocery bags. If you or a friend has an outdoor firepit, the smoke from Black Walnut is like perfume.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm doing my "happy dance" for you. Have fun with all that walnut!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 30, 2021)

That is a shame that the root ball is deteriorated that badly. I have salvaged one or two small rootballs. They are always a little softer than the tree trunk. I cut away Bout half of the rootstock on my walnut stock to reach something resembling solid wood. 
The rest of that stack is looking sweet. Be sure and anchor seal the crotch wood portions. And above all. Have fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pixeltim (Sep 30, 2021)

It’s too bad he waited 3 years. I had a neighbor give me his walnut tree when he cut it down. I dragged it home ASAP and found a guy with a bandsaw mill the slabbed it for $75. almost 20 years later I still have some of it left!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

